# my 2013 eco mods



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

i hope this is in the right place. im a bit behind on my mods, ive put off a bunch of stuff to make sure my kids had plenty of extra $$ to go to disney for christmas, ive given my wife 900.00 extra of my toy money in the last 2mo. so my car was put on hold for a bit but heres whats done so far

**custom painted stripes ( done at work by me)
**15% tint
** rear bumper panel painted to match stripes
**single alpine S type 12" sub in the trunk
SOON TO COME

**dualed exhaust with double wall stainless camaro tips
** eibach springs
** custom tune by EFI LIVE via AADP 
**tinted tails and headlights
** debadge and color match bowties
** pillar pod with boost & wideband

a shot from halloween for trunk or treat at church


















DAY 1 










Having trouble with my laptop, ill load more later


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Is the front lower grill smiling?

Also, the logo on the stripes looks AWESOME, and I don't usually like stripes (unless black on a red car)


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

yes, i made a panel for the lower grill and had my buddy airbrush them for me, kids loved it, lots of people took pictures with the car, it was a good time . i made the tag, it did say " TOM CRUZ " ( disney cars characters named after real people) but some of the church folks didnt like that idea so i had to change it  oh well


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Really like the stripes, look great on the cruze!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> Really like the stripes, look great on the cruze!


thanks, it was 9hrs of work including the wait cycle for the booth to bake the paint and clear, then sand the paint lines out and reclear and bake again then i did a final wetsand and buff the following morning and put it back together, it was worth it, i get lots of compliments


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

some foglights would add alot of character to that smile


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

From the first pic did you get the idea from the movie cars?


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> From the first pic did you get the idea from the movie cars?


Yes, I work with kids at church and nobody had anything forthe cars Disney characters so I jumped on it. It was a last minute quick fix to get my car in. I will add fog lights to it eventually. If I'm patient enough I'll get it for free from a totalled car at work. But if it's a want mod, I'll go ahead and buy it.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

which tips? i have two sets and not sure which set to run, ive got my rear bumper cut to accomdate duals the 1st set are 2012 camaro ss tips ( dirty one) and the double wall set is from a v6 gmc acadia. i like both but thought i would get some opinions

ss camaro tips









gmc acadia tips









side by side


----------



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

I would go with the double wall set.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I prefer the double wall too.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Acadia's look nice, can't wait to see how they look.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice! I really like those stripes, especially with the Chevy logo and "CRUZE" in it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there! If I haven't already said this, welcome to CruzeTalk! The stripes look very sharp. Very nicely done! 

I haven't yet seen any good aftermarket exhausts on this car yet though. All exhaust tips I've seen look very out of place unless you install an aftermarket rear splitter.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd go with the double-wall tips myself. 

Car looks sharp, can't wait to see what else is coming!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hey there! If I haven't already said this, welcome to CruzeTalk! The stripes look very sharp. Very nicely done!
> 
> I haven't yet seen any good aftermarket exhausts on this car yet though. All exhaust tips I've seen look very out of place unless you install an aftermarket rear splitter.


xtreme, i laid under my car for a half hour the other day and positioned my tips where you wont see the pipe or anything except tips out from under my car my rear bumper is notched so the tips will sit up into it a bit, im using oem gm tips cause i like it to appear as if it came from the factory that way if you know what i mean. 

this was during paint










and now back on my cruze, you can see the larger holes trimmed out to push the tips up into the bumper, i cant stand stuff hanging out below


----------



## mrw5641 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice, looks great. ya the stripes are very sharp.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

i had some paint issues with my car so i had the dealership fix it, I had rail dust embedded into the paint and rear glass and on one of the rear door glasses, our detailer clay bar'd it and waxed it and meanwhile got a full detail since it was a little over do on its cleaning schedule  but heres a few pics from today




























getting waxed by our detailer


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really love the stripes! I have the same color Eco. Truly something to think about!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I really love the stripes! I have the same color Eco. Truly something to think about!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


thanks. it took all of about 20 min after signing the paper work and the guys in the shop looking at it and realizing that the car had the lines for stripes, the just go with it. i know some arent rally stripe fans but they just went. the dealership plans to do an RS with stripes on it but it will have RS in the stripe instead of CRUZE like mine


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job on the stripes! Love the logo in the stripe... Wish I had that on mine!


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

Robafett said:


> Great job on the stripes! Love the logo in the stripe... Wish I had that on mine!


thanks, ive got to pull the squirters next and paint them, they are driving me nuts with black squirters inside the silver stripes


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

im slacking on my update, exhaust done, and rear chrome trunk trim panel has been sanded,etch primed and painted to match my car (install tomorrow), ill debadge and black out my emblems tomorrow also 

exhaust pics, tucked up tight and slightly tilted down, they stick out a bit farther than i wanted but i still like it 

































rear trim sanded ready for etch primer, it was coming out of the paint booth when i left work so ill install it in the morning and post pics


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

trunk trim painted to match,debadge and emblem blackout/ temporary (plan on doing blue) dont like the black


----------

